# Show me the Nubians!



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

I have got Nubian on the brain and would love to see your Nubians/Nubian Crosses! Here are mine!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh, Amanda, Gianna is beautiful! I can see why you are so excited about her . If she's half as sweet as she looks I'll bet you're out in the pasture with her now LOL.
It is funny how nubian-crazy you've gone. But that's okay. You've passed on the goat-addiction to me LOL. Course, that's half Pan's fault.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's Miss Mindy. She was 9 years-old in this pic. This was shortly after we adopted her with numerous health problems. Now she's 10! We love her even if she does still have some "issues". :greengrin:










With my daughters:










Getting ready for a 4-H show:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hoo Boy...Sorry these are so big. I thought I made 'em SMALL!!!!!!!!! Seriously, I used the second smallest size that Photobucket had. 120x120. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

They are very small on my computer..... 
M.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They aren't huge on mine


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We just have a nubian market wether for my niece.
Here is Cookie Dough








You can not really see his spots in this picture


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

Miss Mindy looks so sweet. She looks great for a 10 year old goat!  

Cookie Dough is so cute with those spots, he looks like a fawn


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Mere! That's so funny you said that , I actually was out in the pasture with the goats most of the day :laugh: Gianna really is so pretty, I can't wait to see what she grows up to look like and see what kind of bag she has!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow Roger, he has gotten big!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Well Amanda, there's a reason your goats are as sweet and friendly as they are...  
Pan is inside with me now. He thinks he's got it good, but I'm about to commit to commit an act of extreme cruelty; I'm gonna give him a bath (oh, the horror! I know).
I would love to come over and see your new baby girl! And I might just have an excuse in a couple weeks; one of my Mom's best friends has a nubian doe about to kid and she wanted me to have a doeling, but I have enough goats now. Maybe you could take on another nubian doeling...? We'll see what happens. 
Anyways, do you have more pics of Gianna?


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

You are more than welcome to come out Mere and you should bring Pan with you! I don't know if I could take on another doeling onder: , I know I want to keep one from Shaggy this year. There is a post from the other day on here, I was asking for suggestions on names for Gianna, there is a lot of pictures of her there. Have fun giving Pan a bath :laugh:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Pan survived his bath (barely) and says he'd love to come visit! I'll e-mail you and we can make plans .
I'll have to look up your other thread.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here they are!


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

Nubians2, they are beautiful, lots of colors! I really like Hershey. Very nice!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you! Hershey is such a sweetheart. She had a doeling this year that is just as dark and rich red brown as she is except the doeling has white ears and cap. I hope they all get her temperment!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

oh my they all are so beautiful, I really want to get one now, my first goat was a nubian lost her a few years back  so we are now looking for a new one to join our little farm looking at all these picutes i dont know if i would a solid colored doe or a spotted one :shrug: :shrug: i guess i will know as soon as meet her lol


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

nhsmallfarmer-when I first started into goats I wasn't sure I liked the spotted ones but once I got Tru I love the spots. Spotted goats tend to sell faster too, atleast in my area. I think you are right though that you will know when you see her.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Here are my girls and boys....

Tansy 4 year old Purebred Nubian










Peaches, Herb, Buckaroo and Harley Purebred kids born Feb. 2012










Honey 2 year old Purebred Nubian Doe










Stormy (no collar eating in feeder) Sept, 2011 Purebred Nubian and Nic (red collar) Dec, 2011 Purebred wether










Noel (red collar) Dec 2011 Purebred Nubian doeling..... wether eating out of the feeder is Honey's boy this year 1/2 nubian 1/2 boer










Honey's other boy 1/2 nubian 1/2 boer










Can't forgot Moon Purebred Nubian Buck










And that is my Nubian crew  Thanks for looking.


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

Beautiful! I love Tansy's face, she looks alot like my Shaggy


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice Nubians! I like stormy.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks! I'm thinking of trying our luck at an open Dairy show in June. Entry fee is reasonable enough so might have to see how they do.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm always happy to show off my nubians. I've posted these photos before. Sorry they are so big! I'm not sure why they ended up that big!

Nubian goatling, Hallo









And her full sister, Zenny (they are two of triplets)









Older girl, Gemma









The little boy, Kodiak


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow, those colors are gorgeous, especially that buckling!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Rubi my Nubian cross Toggenburg








love her to bits


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

keren I love the color!


----------

